

Aviation expert Clive Irving: what went right with AA plane crash in Jamaica - pmikal
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-12-23/the-good-plane-crash/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
An old aviation saying:

A good landing is one you can walk away from.

An _excellent_ landing is one where they can use the 'plane again.

------
rlpb
tl;dr: everyone survived; the safety engineering helped

